# شرح جميع اجزاء السيارة



## الوتيدى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*
بداية يجب أن نعرف تركيبة السيارة …. فمثلاً ما هي الأجزاء الرئيسية للسيارة ؟؟؟؟ وما هي وظيفة كل جزء ؟؟؟
أهم أجزاء السيارة :
تتكون أي سيارة من عدة أجزاء مهمة لايمكن الاستغناء عنها وهي :
قاعدة السيارة (الشاسية)
المحرك (الماكينة)
صندوق التروس (الفتيس)
عمود الدوران (الكردان)
المحور الخلفي (الكارونة)
المحور الأمامي





قاعدة السيارة (الشاسية)
وهو جزء أساسي ومهم لأي سيارة لأنه يركب عليه جميع اجزاء السيارة
تتكون قاعدة السيارة من معدن ثقيل وقوي …. وهو عبارة عن خليط من المعادن
وإذا ما أصاب هذه القاعدة أي خلل أو مشكلة ….. فإنها تعرض سائق السيارة إلى خطر شديد
لذلك فإن القاعدة التي أصابها عوج أو كسر فإنها تقلل من قيمة السيارة مادياً ويجب عند حدوث عوج او انحناء فيه يتم معالجة فورا فمثلا في سيارات النقل فإن حدوث اي انحناء فيه يؤدي الي عدم استقامة لسير السيارة وهذا كمثال واحد فقط من الأخطار التي سوف تحدث.
كما أن معايير الأمن و السلامة تقل في السيارة 
سؤال : أليس من الممكن لحم المعدن المكسور ؟؟؟ إذن لم الاستغناء عن سيارة مكسورة القاعدة ؟؟
نعم يمكن لحم المعدن المكسور …… ولكن …. لماذا تقل معايير الأمن والسلامة في سيارة ذات قاعدة ملحومة ؟؟؟
وذلك لإختلاف في خواص المعدن ونلاحظ ان المعدن الملحوم يقل في متانتة بعيدا عن منطقة اللحام وذلك لفقده بعض الخواص ولذلك يتوجب عملية المعالجة وهذا غير متوفر
المحرك (المكينة)
ما الذي يفعله المحرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بكل بساطة ….. يعمل المحرك بكل ما يحتويه من أجزاء ليعطينا في النهاية عمود يدور !!!!!!!
وهي وظيفة أي محرك احتراق داخلي ….. سواء محرك سيارة أو مولد كهرباء
كما نعرف فإن معظم محركات السيارات تكون في الأمام …..
وبعد المحرك يأتي صندوق التروس (الفتيس) يصل بينهما اسطوانة الدبرياش والديسك ويسمي كلاتش
فصندوق التروس يأخذ حركته من المحرك عن طريق العمود المتحرك (عمود الكرنك المركب عليه الفلام وهو يركب علية الكلاتش)
كيف يتحرك عمود الكرنك ؟؟؟؟
حتى نعرف كيف يتحرك عمود الكرنك يجب أن نفهم الأجزاء الرئيسية للمحرك
يتكون المحرك من جزئين رئيسيين
رأس المحرك
جسم المحرك
ماهو رأس المحرك( وش السيليندر) ؟؟؟
رأس المحرك هو ببساطة غطاء لجسم المحرك
ويحتوي على غطاء غرف الاحتراق (السلندرات)
وعلى صمامات دخول الوقود والهواء لغرفة الاحتراق وصمامات خروج العادم من غرفة الاحتراق
هذه صورة عامة للمحرك …. رأس المحرك هو الجزء داخل المستطيل الأحمر




وهذه صورة لرأس محرك مقلوب على ظهره
الدوائر المعلمة بالأرقام هي الصمامات




ماهو جسم المحرك ؟؟؟
يتضح من الإسم أنه الجسم الذي يحتوي بقية أجزاء المحرك
فهو يحتوي على غرف الاحتراق (السلندرات) 
ويحتوي أسفله على عمود الكرنك
أما البساتن وهي الأجزاء المتحركة داخل غرفة الاحتراق …. فوظيفتها توفير الضغط ومن ثم الحركة لعمود الكرنك
وهو العمود الذي نأخذ منه الحركة للسيارة
هذه صو*​http://arabity.maktoobblog.com/235/شرح-جميع-أجزاء-السيارة-بالصور/#comments




*كيفية عمل علبة السرعة اليدوية - الفيتيس *


*كتبها عربيتي ، في 3 أغسطس 2010 الساعة: 01:20 ص *




*




يوجد نوعان رئيسيان لعلب السرعة، اليدوي أو العادي كما يسمى، والأوتوماتيكي (ويوجد نوع جديد نسبياً يدعى بالتيبترونيك)، وتتصل علبة السرعة بالمحرك إما بواسطة القابض الفاصل (الدبرياج) في علبة السرعة اليدوية، أو عبر محمول العزم الهيدروليكي (الطنجرة) في علبة السرعة الأوتوماتيكية.
ولعلبة السرعة مهام هامة جداً في السيارة، وبدونها لما استطاعت السيارات تجاوز سرعة 80 كم في أحسن الأحوال، ولتضاعفت نسبة استهلاك الوقود إلى أضعاف مضاعفة، ولكن ما هي هذه المهام؟ المهام الرئيسية هي الآتية:
تغيير عزم وسرعة دوران المحرك بما يتناسب مع حاجة السيارة، فعند الانطلاق من حالة الوقوف تحتاج السيارة إلى عزم كبير للتغلب على عطالتها، بينما عندما تكون السيارة منطلقة بسرعات كافية لا تحتاج إلى عزم كبير، إنما تحتاج إلى سرعة كبيرة من المحرك لرفع سرعتها.
تأمين حركة السيارة إلى الخلف (الأنارييه، أو الريفيرس)، فليس من المنطقي عكس حركة المحرك عند الرجوع إلى الخلف!
الوصل الطويل ما بين المحرك وأجهزة نقل الحركة إلى العجلات.
وسنتعرف في هذا المقال على كيفية عمل علبة السرعات اليدوية ذات النوع المنتشر بشكل كبير، ولفهم علبة السرعات يتوجب علينا فهم المسننات أولاً بشكل علمي مبسط:
إذا قمنا بتعشيق مسنن عدد أسنانه 50 سن مع مسنن أخر عدد أسنانه 10 أسنان بشكل مباشر، ومن ثم أدرنا المسنن الأكبر ذو الأسنان الـ 50 دورة واحدة فإن المسنن المعشق معه ذو الأسنان الـ 10 سيدور 5 دورات وذلك بالاتجاه المعاكس لدوران المسنن القائد، أي عدد أسنان المسنن القائد (الذي يعطي الحركة) على عدد أسنان المسنن المقود (الذي يأخذ الحركة)، وبالتالي إذا أدرنا المسنن الأصغر (10 أسنان) 5 دورات فإن المسنن الكبير سيدور دورة واحدة فقط وبالاتجاه المعاكس.
في الحالة الأولى (المسنن الكبير هو القائد) يتحول عزم الدوران على المسنن الصغير إلى سرعة، أما في الحالة الثانية (المسنن الصغير هو القائد) تتحول سرعة الدوران إلى عزم على المسنن الكبير.
علبة السرعة اليدوية أو العادية كما تسمى، يتواجد قبلها جهاز يدعى بالقابض الفاصل الواصل يشتمل على صحن (صحن دبرياج) ينقل الحركة من المحرك إلى علبة السرعة، ويتصل بعمود يدخل إلى علبة السرعة، يسمى العمود القائد، ويوجد عمود ثاني في علبة السرعة هو العمود المقود يأخذ حركته من العمود القائد من خلال وجود مسننات على كل من العمودين تتعشق مع بعضها وتنقل الحركة من العمود القائد إلى العمود المقود، الذي يقوم بدوره بنقل الحركة إلى العجلات الدافعة.
وتتألف علبة السر*​


----------



## سمير شربك (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اهلا بك صديقي في القسم


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## seeadali (28 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيك ألف عافية 
******************
**************************
نأمل في المزيد 
**************
*******************
************************


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## en mohamed ibrahim (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## waelazzaz (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

